#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Como Acessar um Ip Via Internet para entrar numa maquina

## To-Doido

Olá galera beleza ?
Bom o problema é o seguinte na minha casa e na casa de um amigo temos internet a cabo, meu o nossos hds estao compartilhado, ambos temos o RuinWindowsXp instalado, sendo que com o RuimWindows Xp executo o internet explorer e digito o \\"+ o ip dele" ex.: \\200.234.135.20 aí acesso o hd dele via internet e trocamos arquivos, no linux Slackware como se faz pois quando abro o navegador ele fala que não foi possivel encontrar a maquina e as vezes fala que nao tem um servico smb instalado, sendo que com o linux dou o ping e ele acha a maquina certinho

Como fazer?

Atenciosamente

----------


## celosc

As duas máquinas são Slackware ??? Vtem que primeiro compartilhar sua máquina para outra pessoa poder ter acesso.

----------


## To-Doido

não so a minha que é slackware a do meu amigo é winxp, mais o engracado é que dou um ping e da certinho mais na hora de mountar ou tentar acessar pelo browser ele diz que nao foi possivel conectat a maquina. 
Como tem que fazer ou o que tem que configurar

----------


## nickstones

ja experimentou o vnc?
o ssh?
rdesktop?
...etc.....

----------


## To-Doido

> ja experimentou o vnc?
> o ssh?
> rdesktop?
> ...etc.....


todos esses e mais outros ele da uma mensagem que nao foi possivel conectar a maquina, mais o que me deixa mais grilado é que eu dou um ping e da certinho

nao sei mais o que fazer

----------


## Kakaroto

e ae,
bom seguinte vc pode fazer de varias maneiras usando uma VPN, SSH como o nickstones disse, etc, ou pelo samba, não tenho certeza(mas posso ver isso pra vc se quiser), no windows dava certo porq ele usa o netbios com TCP-IP, qndo vc compartilhava um dir vc compartilhava no "netbios" e assim na maquina WinXP do seu amigo ele identificava pelo IP porq o netbios não é um protocolo roteavel mas trabalhando com o TCP-IP vc consegue, mas somente pelo IP, sendo assim não acontece como em uma rede local, em q vc conseguiria acessar pelo nome do host porq vc não tem servidor wins, para fazer essa "tradução",
vc pode usar o samba e tentar, instala o pacote samba 3.0 e cria um compartilhamento no samba para seu amigo acessar sua maquina e vice-versa, ok espero ter ajudado

falow
Kakaroto

----------


## To-Doido

bom se for pelo samba como eu configuro, pois o ip nao é fixixo sempre ta mudando como fazer essa configuração se vc me puder ajudar eu agradeceria muito
Atenciosamente

Wagner

----------


## Kakaroto

e ae,
kara IP dinâmico!!!!, putz uma alternativa e vc usar outra alternativa o myIP ou no-ip, pega esse link e lê sobre ele: 

http://www.myip.org/ 

ai vc vai ser identificado com um nome e ter seu dominio em um servidor DNS free, assim qndo vc conectar, seu IP dinamico novinho em folha e atualizado nesse DNS, e pronto ai fica a parte de instalação do samba aq noi underlinux mesmo tem uns docs muito bom sobre samba e ensina a instalar e configurar ok, mas soh mais uma coisa vc qndo usava o winXP pra compartilhar os HD como faziam imagino q um falava pro outro o IP certo?, bom espero ter ajudado

falow
Kakaroto

----------


## To-Doido

e vc tem ideia como configura isso

----------


## Kakaroto

e ae, 
me passa seu e-mail q te envio um how-to de como fazer, não vou te mandar aq, porq os passos são muitos, assim te mando no e-mail ok, hã vc esta falando do ip dinâmico né?? não do samba? porq se for o samba tem um tutorial aq no underlinux facinho de fazer ok

falow
Kakaroto

----------


## To-Doido

isso do ip dinâmico 
meu e-mail
[email protected]

valeu
obrigado

----------


## Kakaroto

e ae,
ja enviei soh me confirma se recebeu porq meu e-mail ta com problema ok

falow
Kakaroto

----------


## To-Doido

ou valeu dimais recebi sim
to olhando la agora valeu obrigado
pelo que eu to lendo la o programa funciona so 30 dias e depois tem que comprar ele
se nao der certo vc me ensina a configurar o samba para fazer funcionar
valeu ate mais

----------


## Kakaroto

e ae,
olha q eu saiba não tem isso não, talvez agora tenha, mas tenta o no-ip ele eu sei q é free, vai la outro link q procurei agora a pouco no google

http://www.guiadohardware.net/linux/dicas/70.htm
http://www.noip.com
http://www.dyndns.org

falow
Kakaroto

----------

